# Installer fichier unix sous osx



## Ricou06 (11 Août 2005)

Si quelqu'un peut me donner la methode pas à pas 

merci
Eric


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
je pense franchement que ta question est mal posée  Que veux-tu faire exactement ? Qu'entends-tu par fichier Unix ? Une application ? Un document ?


----------



## Ricou06 (11 Août 2005)

un fichier unix comme rar par exemple
merci


----------



## Ricou06 (11 Août 2005)

c'est pas un fichier rar pardon  mais le programme rar qui sert a compresser
merci


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2005)

Pour "rar", tu télécharges l'archive sur leur site.
Tu le décompresses et tu copies le répertoire dans ton home.
Pour lancer l'application, ouvres un terminal. Avec la commande "cd" va dans le répertoire "rar". La si tu fais "ls -", tu as la liste des fichers et tu peux voir qu'il y a deux exécutables (ils ont un "x" dans les droits) : "rar" et "unrar". Donc si tu entres "rar" ou "./rar", tu auras le mode d'emploi de la commande.
Si tu veux exécuter la commande dans un autre répertoire, soit tu entres le chemin complet pour accéder à la commande, soit tu modifies ta variable PATH comme indiqué dans l'autre thread


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

en passant, la plupart des commandes unix sont déja sur OS X.


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2005)

exact, mais il semble que rar ne soit pas un format libre, il y a une licence à acheter pour pouvoir l'utiliser. Ce n'est pas une commande unix. Pour la compression sous Unix on utilise tar et gzip qui eux sont GNU.


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

effectivement, rar n'est pas en GNU (ni GPL)


----------



## Ricou06 (11 Août 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses mais ca ne marche pas pour rar , ne faut il pas le recompiler ?, si oui comment on fait sous osx tiger ?
merci
Eric


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

comme sur unix et linux 

mais tu vas t'embeter ... par contre ne pourrais tu pas utiliser un autre format de compression que le rar ?


----------



## Ricou06 (11 Août 2005)

ca y est j'ai trouvé comment faire et ca marche merci quand meme ca ma prit 2 min
j'ai pas trouvé tout seul c'est sur ;-))
Eric


----------

